# Licking Croton leaves, why? and can it hurt him?



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

I have had a Croton, Bush on Fire, plant in a pot on a bench by a window since early spring and Mercury hasn't bothered it (he sits on that bench). Recently, he has started licking the leaves daily. There is no moisture on the leaves that he would be licking off.
I tried moving it but it started to die as it needs lots of light. Can it hurt him? He isn't eating the leaves, just licking them


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

"the croton family of plants is poisonous, and the active toxic ingredient as "croton oil," which can function as a strong purgative, like castor oil, and a skin irritant, producing pain and blisters. A note tht accompanies the listing for Codiaeum variegatum, or the croton we know best as a houseplant and tender summer annual, states "toxic only when consumed in large quantities." It notes that dermatological effects tend to be brief. This suggests a possible reason why crotons were not included in the ASPCA toxic/nontoxic database. The fact that the plants are typically not fatal to humans does not mean, however, that the plants won't pose a potential danger to a cat who consumers a considerable quantity."

Croton Plant & Cats | Garden Guides

I worked in a greenhouse for a few years, I would not recommend them around pets cats can be visually stimulated when bored and crotons tend to be visually appealing.


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I will move it outdoors.


----------

